# Lily pipe choice for 60p



## JamieB (20 Oct 2015)

Hi all

I bought a 60P (Journal coming soon!) along with an Eheim Experience 250T filter which I've been advised is more than enough for the tank (700l/h for a 65l tank) and I want to get lily pipes for it. I have tetras and shrimp in the tank so I was looking at these ones:
http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/ha...um-inflow-and-outflow-lily-pipe-o13-12-16-set

Are these a good match to the tank? They look fine, I'm a little worried about shrimp getting caught in the filter inlet too

Any better recommendations??


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Oct 2015)

Personally I really like cal aqua labs lilies on smaller tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieB (20 Oct 2015)

Is there a particular one you'd recommend? They have quite a few different types and confusing me!


----------



## parotet (20 Oct 2015)

I have them. Excellent equipment. The inflow is probably the best I never had. The slots are really small and there is no need to install any mesh for shrimps (well, if you don't have fancy ones). The outflow is a bit noisy when it is risen for aeration... But maybe it's just me  I am actually using an old spare AquaGrow outflow pipe that does the same JBL and that is less noisy.
Anyway great piece of equipment, very reasonable price and perfect for this filter (I've used it with a 600lph one and now with a 900 lph) and tank.

Jordi


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Oct 2015)

The efflux f is the one I use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (21 Oct 2015)

parotet said:


> I have them. Excellent equipment. The inflow is probably the best I never had. The slots are really small and there is no need to install any mesh for shrimps (well, if you don't have fancy ones). The outflow is a bit noisy when it is risen for aeration... But maybe it's just me  I am actually using an old spare AquaGrow outflow pipe that does the same JBL and that is less noisy.
> Anyway great piece of equipment, very reasonable price and perfect for this filter (I've used it with a 600lph one and now with a 900 lph) and tank.
> 
> Jordi



Sorry, I meant "I am using an old spare AquaGrow outflow pipe that does the same JOB" ... Not JBL (which adds a lot of confusion actually to the sentence)


----------



## JamieB (21 Oct 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> The efflux f is the one I use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would that be the f2?


----------



## JamieB (26 Oct 2015)

Struggling to work out which lily pipes to buy still.. I don't know what would suit my aquarium and what is the best quality, how does anyone else pick what is best? I'm so lost with it all..


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Oct 2015)

Well if you have a read of this http://www.calaqualabs.com/fluxus.html I suppose they would recommend the F1 since the F2 is for tanks larger than 20gals.
However, the F2 would be fine too. 
Personally I'd go for the F1, its smaller and adds to the sense of scale. 
And its perhaps more flexible in that it'll look OK in a smaller tank too.
Cal Aqua Labs Nano Efflux Inflow X1 and Outflow F1


----------



## JamieB (27 Oct 2015)

Thanks Troi, would these definitely not be too small? They look a lot smaller to what people use in their journals on here which is why i'm struggling with these


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Oct 2015)

In retrospect I think then you'd probably be happier with the F2...it's a matter of personal choice at the end of the day. I must admit for a tank the size of a 60P I've used lily pipes similar in size to the F2 and they're probably a better choice.
Also consider the G2 the difference is the angle of the funnel and the resulting flow dynamics will be different. The F2 has a downward angled funnel which will direct water to the lower parts of the tank and the G2 has an upward angled funnel which will push water across the surface.
I personally prefer the upward angled funnel, I think it's better for surface water movement, which helps reduce the build up of biofilms and promotes better aeration.
Also in a tank the size of a 60P and with 10x volume turnover the water will hit the opposite side of the tank and will be forced downward anyway so you'll get good circulation that way.


----------



## JamieB (27 Oct 2015)

Thanks a lot Troi


----------



## JamieB (28 Oct 2015)

One additional question, looking at the Influx X2, it says the total length is 30cm,. To me, that means its 30cm from where the pipe attaches to the very tip of the inflow slits. Would this be correct or is it 30cm from the inflow slits to the top of the arch?


----------



## stu_ (28 Oct 2015)

JamieB said:


> or is it* 30cm from the inflow slits to the top of the arch*?


Hi
most dims for lily pipes are for the top of the arch, down.
They also do a X2s which is shorter.
One of our sponsors also do a shorter inlet as well (though it won't match the outlet)
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/.../13mm/cascade-glass-nano-inlet-pipe-13mm.html


----------



## JamieB (28 Oct 2015)

Thanks Stu, that would probably be perfect, the X2s and the G2... Typically TGM hasn't got them on their site


----------



## stu_ (28 Oct 2015)

Aquasabi ?


----------



## JamieB (28 Oct 2015)

Thanks for that Stu, I went ahead and orderd the X2 and the G2. I am certain the X2 should be short enough for the tank as it's 36CM high 60P with probably 4cm of substrate so I think it will work well. Hope so.

Cost twice what I wanted to pay! I hope I don't break them...

Thanks all.


----------

